# Need a hard hat for residential construction?



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

pizalm said:


> My employer does provide everything and used to be very generous in terms of safety glasses and gloves. But some guys seem to go through 5 pairs of gloves a week when they're free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I know those guys! Masks too


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I've never not worn my bucket. In almost 5 years now, but that's all commercial industrial. Just part of the day, unless you are required to wear a side impact hardhat, those are heavy. If I remember right, according to the WorkSafeBC rules the employee is responsible for providing their own hardhat. Employers will most likely have spares on site in case you forget it, but they are definitely capable of just sending you home instead. General usage gloves are employee, while special gloves (rubber, cut-proof, etc) are employer. Safety glasses are employer as well.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't hate wearing one. I do a little work on commercial sites and ppe is the norm. I don't wear one on my own jobs unless we are having a crane to some work for us.

A safety audit is definitely a good time to wear one...lol! If it is required by your company moving forward just get one you find comfortable. Also get some safety stickers and scratch that new lid up. Nothing screams greenhorn louder than a shiny new had hat...lol.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Now that I'm a commercial super, I'm direct enforcer of PPE. Safety vest, gloves, hard hats all times. Ear protection, face shields, masks, etc., guys gotta have them on. Period. Even have a company safety ticket book now to hand out infractions. Safety is critical.


----------



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

griz said:


> Been required for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it required for remodels too?

We're doing a tear down, but I'm just curious.


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

I can see why your boss would want you to wear one if he is being observed. 
I have been told(by an instructor) to wear one building a deck for the city DPW. 
sometimes it's better just to do it and not ask questions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I wear one at all times on commercial work, and when it's deemed necessary on residential, and that's usually whenever there's equipment on site.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Fingersmasher said:


> Is it required for remodels too?


A hard hat is required anywhere where a reasonable person would find them needed. If it's you and the cove base guy inside the house, no. If it's you and your shovel on an otherwise empty job site, no.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I've worn one for 35 years. It's just second nature now.

From OSHA:

1926.100
Head Protection
(a) Employees working in areas where there is a possible danger of head injury from impact. or from falling or flying objects, or from electrical shock and burns, shall be protected by protective helmets.

(b) Helmets for the protection of employees against impact and penetration of falling and flying objects shall meet the specifications contained in ANSI, Z89.1-1969, Safety requirements for Industrial Head Protection.

(c) Helmets for the head protection of employees exposed to high voltage electrical shock and burns shall meet the specifications contained in ANSI, Z89.2-1971

(d) Even building houses.:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

pritch said:


> I've worn one for 35 years. It's just second nature now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me mister. You're not supposed to add sections into the rule book :laughing:


----------



## Eco 2 (Dec 28, 2014)

OSHA has no jurisdiction on residential jobs how ever workers comp if the contractor has been being watched may be a different story.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Eco 2 said:


> OSHA has no jurisdiction on residential jobs how ever workers comp if the contractor has been being watched may be a different story.



You, my friend, are completely wrong. I'd suggest you immediately get yourself educated if you have employees.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

OSHA has no jurisdiction on residential jobs? Sorry, not the case.

Hard hats in all construction, residential or commercial. Remodeling counts.

Every employee gets a hard hat, safety glasses, and signs off that they've read the safety rules. I'm pretty sure there is a part in there that requires employers to supply toe protection also. Doesn't have to be steel toed boots, it can be those slip on things.

As far as I know, the only exception is if the guy on the ridge, only when he is by himself and only when he is on the ridge. I might be wrong on this being the only exception, but I definitely read it somewhere.

If you are the only person on a job, it's still required.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Apparently we were typing at the same time. 

Not only employees, I have seen GC fined for subs using bad extension cords. $400.00 for the GC. The sub said he was fined for the same cord, at the same time. I can't verify that though.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

You are correct, you as GC, are responsible for your site. This includes employees, subs, etc.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Residential construction gets away with not wearing PPE due to OSHA not wanting to go hunt down individual job sites. Hoping they get lucky and it actually has workers work at that time. (I know a retired OSHA field inspector, that was his reasoning)
They will go to new developments and start citing violation quite often around here. Or when ever there is a work place accident. 
Should we all be wearing PPE as they say at all times, probably yes. Do we get away with using some common sense.?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

griz said:


> Only time I have seen an employer supply a hard hat is when some one forgot theirs. Guys all have their own. Same with gloves.


That's what the pink ones hanging on the super's trailer are for..........


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

When I was a residential GC we didn't wear PPE other than gloves as necessary.

That said, close friend is now driving spikes in Hawaii for some national GC after a visit from Cal-OSHA. Owned and ran a 17 man framing/siding crew. Left site to go restock at the yard, employee used ladder on scaffold, Enforcement caught him. $75k later, bye bye framing crew.

So will they visit your residential site, not likely without a call or accident. But that's a real risk.

Now that I'm on commercial and responsible for 75-140 people, safety is number 1. No exceptions. Removed enough people from my site who didn't want to hear me.


----------



## TheSidingGuy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes we do!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Eco 2 said:


> OSHA has no jurisdiction on residential jobs how ever workers comp if the contractor has been being watched may be a different story.


Mr Eco, where do you work?


----------



## AZ_Framer (Feb 1, 2015)

Its standard in AZ to have a lid on. Pretty strict too


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

In 2013 796 construction workers died on the job.

I don't know this for sure but I understand there's no difference between residential and commercial workers regarding personal safety equipment when it comes to OSHA. A fall from 30 feet is the same on residential job as it is on a commercial job.

From the OSHA website:

Out of 3,929* worker fatalities in private industry in calendar year 2013, 796 or 20.3% were in construction―that is, one in five worker deaths last year were in construction. The leading causes of worker deaths on construction sites were falls, followed by struck by object, electrocution, and caught-in/between. These "Fatal Four" were responsible for more than half (58.7%) the construction worker deaths in 2013*, BLS reports. Eliminating the Fatal Four would save 468 workers' lives in America every year.

Falls — 294 out of 796 total deaths in construction in CY 2013 (36.9%)
Struck by Object — 82 (10.3%)
Electrocutions — 71 (8.9%)
Caught-in/between — 21 (2.6%)


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It wasn't until recent years OSHA included residential around these parts...
In fact, it was unheard of to hear of fines or enforcement for anything other than commercial work generally located in the larger cities.

It's still a rare sight around here to see residential guys tied in or wearing hardhats.


----------

